# Baltimore International College?



## dober13 (May 4, 2007)

Hellooo .. 

My name is Amanda, and I have been looking into a few culinary schools. As much as I would like to apply to all of the schools that interest me, I cannot afford it. So I have only applied to 2 schools at this point. Probably not the best decision, but money is tight at the moment. I was accepted to the Le Cordon Bleu School of Pittsburgh, but I did not like the area, or the time it would take on a bus to get home, therefore I decided against that option. My 2nd option is the Baltimore International College. I am going to visit them this Friday. The one thing I have noticed about the school is the admissions office has not been very friendly or helpful. I'm hoping that's not a bad sign? Does anyone know anything about this school, or have any opinions about it. Obviously, all my eggs are in one basket and that makes me nervous. Thanks for your time!!
- Amanda


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont know about Baltimore but have you checked out IUP Acdemey of culinary Arts. I go there and its a great school.


----------

